# Hunter Education ?



## RSLman (Feb 3, 2010)

ok this might have been asked before, but i could not find where it had.
The shooting part of the Hunter Education, does the rifle have to be a .22 rimfire,
just wanting to know, because i dont own a 22 and that will suck if i have to buy one just for the class. 
thanks for the response


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

you have to use a .22. many people will let you use thiers. If I were in Utah I would lend you one. the club I go to has some loaners. I'm sure something can be worked out, just ask the instructor.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You might as well save up and buy one anyways. A 22 is a fun way to introduce people to the shooting sports and a cheap way to varmint hunt


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

if your in salt lake county the shooting test will be at lee kay and they have some loaners you can use.


----------



## RSLman (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you for the replys,
side not. wife wants to go elk hunting, she is only 95lbs and 5' 3", and i think a 30.06 might over power her, i was thinking a .308, maybe a .270, but open for suggestions
again thanks


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

More than likely there will be guns available, as most field days happen at either the Cache Valley Public Shooting Range, or the Lee Kay Events Center. Both of these places have a lot of guns for you to use.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

RSLman said:


> thank you for the replys,
> side not. wife wants to go elk hunting, she is only 95lbs and 5' 3", and i think a 30.06 might over power her, i was thinking a .308, maybe a .270, but open for suggestions
> again thanks


I would say a .270 and a couple trips a week to Golden Corral


----------



## RSLman (Feb 3, 2010)

stablebuck said:


> RSLman said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for the replys,
> ...


well i know where i am taking her to dinner now!
thats her favorite place to eat :lol:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

UWN forum member Snipe posted a good reply in the Archery section. Here is the link to that discussion. He outlines the requirements for the shooting test and gives links to the targets.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=23587&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

If you really want a new gun then 270,308,would be good for reduced recoil but have you thought about the reduced recoil potential of the 30'06? My brother shot his cow this year with a 125 grain sierra gameking out of my '06 and it performed great. 1 shot kill!! This round in the 06 has very mild recoil.
Do you reload? Another thing you can do is handload some light bullets to modest velocity for practice and then pump them up for hunting. You dont really notice recoil when your shooting an animal right?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

RSLman said:


> thank you for the replys,
> side not. wife wants to go elk hunting, she is only 95lbs and 5' 3", and i think a 30.06 might over power her, i was thinking a .308, maybe a .270, but open for suggestions
> again thanks


Here is a good chart for recoil reference.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm

My wife has the same stature as yours. My .270 has a bit to much recoil, she can take it but doesnt like it. We ended up getting her a .25-06 and she loves it! And yes, it kills elk just fine. :wink:

Also, my buddies daughters who are a lot taller than your wife but probably the same weight, both killed cow elk at 300+ yards with a .270WSM. So, it really depends on the person. See if any of your buddies have different calibers that she can shoot to see what she can handle.


----------

